# Restored balloon tire bikes



## Nostalgiariders (Apr 4, 2022)

I’ve been restoring metal antiques specializing in balloon tire bicycles for 30 years. Here is a small sample of some of the bikes I’ve done


----------



## kostnerave (Apr 4, 2022)

You do beautiful work! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Nostalgiariders (Apr 4, 2022)

Thanks


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Apr 4, 2022)

THOSE ARE REAL NICE....


----------



## 1817cent (Apr 4, 2022)

Wow!  Those all look great.  You definitely have a great talent.  Congrats!


----------



## Nostalgiariders (Apr 4, 2022)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> THOSE ARE REAL NICE....



👊🏻


----------



## Nostalgiariders (Apr 4, 2022)

1817cent said:


> Wow!  Those all look great.  You definitely have a great talent.  Congrats!



Thanks


----------



## Nashman (Apr 4, 2022)

I think I'm in love....with your bikes!!!!


----------



## Nostalgiariders (Apr 4, 2022)

Nashman said:


> I think I'm in love....with your bikes!!!!



👊🏼


----------



## dave the wave (Apr 4, 2022)

very nice.Concours d' Elegance quality for sure.


----------



## bobcycles (Apr 4, 2022)

Bob does great work!  Many of his restos can still be seen hanging on display here in the So Cals Central Valley
at Simonian Farms Country store in Clovis....site of some great Calif bike meets back in the 90s..
Worth a stop if you're heading north or south up the 99 or interstate 5 routes !


----------



## Kato (Apr 5, 2022)

Holy Toeldo - that's awesome incredible work on some amazing bikes !!!


----------



## tacochris (Apr 5, 2022)

Boy those are certainly beautiful....Ide be scared to ride em!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 5, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Boy those are certainly beautiful....Ide be scared to ride em!



Yep, imagine the horror when you were in your driveway and heard a crash in the garage. My kids have knocked over a bunch of my bikes. Maybe when they are older and are more understanding of what I have.


----------



## tacochris (Apr 5, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Yep, imagine the horror when you were in your driveway and heard a crash in the garage. My kids have knocked over a bunch of my bikes. Maybe when they are older and are more understanding of what I have.



I do alot of exploring with my son when we ride so at alot of points Im literally dragging my bike thru brush, high grass, tree limbs, carrying it down embankments over beaches and mud.  Shiny is cool as hell but it would be destroyed after 2 rides with me....Lol  
Let me reiterate though, these bikes are pieces of art!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 5, 2022)

tacochris said:


> these bikes are pieces of art!



Yep


----------



## nick tures (Apr 5, 2022)

good stuff and nice job !!


----------



## Nostalgiariders (Apr 5, 2022)

bobcycles said:


> Bob does great work!  Many of his restos can still be seen hanging on display here in the So Cals Central Valley
> at Simonian Farms Country store in Clovis....site of some great Calif bike meets back in the 90s..
> Worth a stop if you're heading north or south up the 99 or interstate 5 routes !



Hey Bob how you doing. I’m just trying to keep up with you 🙌


nick tures said:


> good stuff and nice job !!



👊🏼


----------



## Nashman (Apr 5, 2022)

Wow, another Bob. Imagine that. Three Bob's in the bike hobby ( we are aplenty/could start a cult). These Two are amazing craftsmen, one ( me) is a crazy Canuck who collects and rides these wonderful antiques and other unique thingamajigs. Ha!! Bobby U and I have been talking shop the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Nostalgiariders (Apr 5, 2022)

Nashman said:


> Wow, another Bob. Imagine that. Three Bob's in the bike hobby ( we are aplenty/could start a cult). These Two are amazing craftsmen, one ( me) is a crazy Canuck who collects and rides these wonderful antiques and other unique thingamajigs. Ha!! Bobby U and I have been talking shop the last couple of weeks.



Hope 3’s not a crowd


----------



## Nashman (Apr 5, 2022)

Nostalgiariders said:


> Hope 3’s not a crowd



It's a MOB! ( of Bob's)


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 5, 2022)

This is what I call "Bob's Bob bikes!"
The Twin Flex is the Bob Rose restoration, the Streamliner is a Bob Strucel restoration.


----------



## Rusthound (Apr 5, 2022)

WOW  awesome front yard!!!!


----------



## FICHT 150 (Apr 5, 2022)

Rusthound said:


> WOW  awesome front yard!!!!



That was exactly what I was thinking. With the deer, the rabbits, the pocket gophers, the woodchucks, the skunks, and the dog, I can’t have a yard like that.

Ted


----------



## Gully (Apr 5, 2022)

LOL!  Dogs chasing a ball puts me on edge!  Amazing bicycles!  Thanks!


----------



## Jon Olson (Apr 5, 2022)

Bob,
I’ve never ridden my  1938 Roadmaster Supreme you restored for me. To me it is a work of “Art”!
All the colors on frame, fenders, and tank are painted.(No decal)
Thank you for all your talents,
Jon


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Apr 6, 2022)

Stunning restorations @Nostalgiariders. I agree, Bob’s work is outstanding; I have one. 

Hi Bob. I still have the ‘49 B107 Autocycle you did almost 24 years ago. You gave me this too.


----------



## Nashman (Apr 6, 2022)

Mabuhay said:


> Stunning restorations @Nostalgiariders. I agree, Bob’s work is outstanding; I have one.
> 
> Hi Bob. I still have the ‘49 B107 Autocycle you did almost 24 years ago. You gave me this too.
> 
> View attachment 1601866



Lets see the bike please! I dig all the other stuff in the photo though!


----------



## Nostalgiariders (Apr 6, 2022)

Mabuhay said:


> Stunning restorations @Nostalgiariders. I agree, Bob’s work is outstanding; I have one.
> 
> Hi Bob. I still have the ‘49 B107 Autocycle you did almost 24 years ago. You gave me this too.
> 
> View attachment 1601866



Can you send me a photo


----------



## Nostalgiariders (Apr 6, 2022)

Jon Olson said:


> Bob,
> I’ve never ridden my  1938 Roadmaster Supreme you restored for me. To me it is a work of “Art”!
> All the colors on frame, fenders, and tank are painted.(No decal)
> Thank you for all your talents,
> ...



Thanks for sharing Jon. It was one of my favorite projects


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 7, 2022)

meet bob a few times at memory lane swap meet , reelly a nice guy to talk to


----------



## catfish (Apr 7, 2022)

Nice work


----------



## Jon Olson (Apr 7, 2022)

McHenry Museum displayed my collection for 3mos. during the 5 yrs. Amgen’s Tours of California came Modesto, Ca. The Supreme not ridden was not hidden. In the museum I met people from around the world to students on “field trips” in the area. I collect the “History of Bicycles”. (In the show were works by Bob Rose, Bob Ujszaszi, and Jim Frazier).


----------



## Vonnegut (Apr 9, 2022)

Wow, very nice work.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 9, 2022)

Nostalgiariders said:


> I’ve been restoring metal antiques specializing in balloon tire bicycles for 30 years. Here is a small sample of some of the bikes I’ve done
> 
> View attachment 1601188
> 
> ...



What year and model is the green and cream bike in pic #7? LOVE the lines of this bike.. Nice job.. RideOnn.. Razin..


----------



## Nostalgic Reflections (Apr 9, 2022)

WOW!!!
Very nice work!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Apr 9, 2022)

Are the "Mr. President "  and "First Lady "   bike's a ONE OFF ??   Those are Super nice !    Well.............all of them really . 😁   Thanks for sharing .


----------



## Nostalgiariders (Apr 9, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> What year and model is the green and cream bike in pic #7? LOVE the lines of this bike.. Nice job.. RideOnn.. Razin..



1940 cousin clipper


----------



## Nostalgiariders (Apr 9, 2022)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Are the "Mr. President "  and "First Lady "   bike's a ONE OFF ??   Those are Super nice !    Well.............all of them really . 😁   Thanks for sharing .



I Custom painted those two late 1940s schwinn’s For Bill and Hillary Clinton in 1997. I was commissioned to do them by a big collector client of mine from fresno


----------



## OZ1972 (Apr 9, 2022)

Outstanding work !!!!!!!!


----------



## Nostalgiariders (Apr 9, 2022)

OZ1972 said:


> Outstanding work !!!!!!!!



Thanks


----------



## Paul M (Apr 10, 2022)

Each one cooler than the next...


----------



## skeezer (Apr 10, 2022)

Not "restored" but I love her.

Skeezer


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 16, 2022)

This picture belongs on this thread, I hope this is okay with Bob.


----------

